# Agility-None GSD



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Rex is doing amazing with his Agility training. We have come pretty far from when we first started training. I must say I am extremely proud of my epic T-Rex!  He just loves learning and loves running around, and is definitely loving the agility...As well as myself. I'm enjoying him so much and I'm blessed that Rex is mine. ALL MINE!! ♥ Love you Rex!! ♥


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

How old is Rex? Your handling looks pretty impressive- I especially liked the sequence at 1:13. Your dog seems to be reading your cues well. You might consider putting bars on your jump grids though as you're looking for extension through the jump grid. Rex is just striding through, where you want him bounce jumping. Looks good!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great job!

Remember the #1 goal in agility is to keep it fun and fast. So especially when we start up (for the first years) we need a REALLY high rate of reward vs. behavior for the dog. 

Generally it's clear your pup is loving it and has the speed. But on the longer sequences you can see he's starting to slow a bit. Which just shows the normal progression that we need to pay attention to and realize we have to break down training sessions with MORE frequent tug games and or/throwing the toy away for your dog to chase. Or maybe shorter training sessions?

For instance, much better to have 2 rousing five minute training sessions in the day then 1 - ten minute session.

A pup that learns to LOVE agility, and LOVE doing it at top speed all the time (specially those Border Collies) can learn to do anything you ask of them as time goes on. So the actual 'agility' part is easier for our dogs their attitude and love for the game if we accidentally slow them down and teach them it's more important to be careful and 'right'. So if we know to start off with the 'fun and fast' then it's easy to keep that up over the years to come!

Keep up the good work!


----------

